# Cinema: The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Well maybe this is only Black Tie, but what a great movie. Very interesting (not much in the way of fashion :icon_smile but superior character development and intrigue.

I hadn't read the book so there were about 5 unexpected endings. We got to the first and I thought the movie was over, but no!!


----------

